# Cataraft Boat retrevial



## washoe99 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm wondering how or if catarafters rig their boats to help retrieve flipped or loose boats? Last year I had to chase down and wrangle to the shore more then my share of upside down boats which is a lot easier to do from a raft then my cat. Three of the four retrievals were literally exhausting.

I mostly used my throw bag to tie off the free boat but then there was excess rope everywhere and i was concerned for entanglement of swimmers and myself. I was thinking of a flip line and bag with a large gate bener near my seat but really have no idea. 

any ideas?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Can't you bulldoze it instead of towing it?

Any way to rig a tow line with a quick release? Just like kayakers use a cowtail/pigtail.



Random question: why is it that the kayaker who is most likely to swim doesn't have float bags in his kayak? :lol:


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Tag lines (single layer flat polypro webbing) hang of the tube tips and sides, providing something to grab and use for towing. I use 7' on the tips and 6' on the sides. When I grab a cat I usually grab the tag, wrap it around my footbar, step on it and then row it in. Much more control once you have the boat than pushing but it does mean off the oars for a spell. Conversely a swimmer can grab a tagline too, to help them get close to my boat. If someone is upside down on their boat they can grab a tag too and get towed.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Grab strap, wrap, step, row. 
Thanks--that's the part I couldn't picture!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

It is good too because you don't have it tied- very easy to release if something happens. On the Lochsa this is easy, on more difficult rivers plowing the boat in can be the way to go. Spinning helps there, to push it in by turning your boat not just push/pull forward and back.


----------

